# Help! what do ear mites look like?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have not been able to find any good pictures on line. Cash, who has had some similar looking hot spots on his body now has some small orangy crusty patches on the inside flap of his ears. One ear is worse than the other. Could this be mites? I have looked closely and I don't see anything crawling... I have an appointment for wednesday to have the hot spots looked at, but is there something I should do sooner if they are mites? could ear mites have caused similar spots on his groin and under his arms?


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Doesnt sound like mites. Mites causes a lot of black junk in the ears. Also, you can only see them under a microscope. He would be scratchig at his ears like crazy if he had mites. Im not sure what the orange crusty stuff is but is sound more like something caking on the skin or combo of dry skin and body oils, something like that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

phew, thanks. he is not scratching, but does not like me touching his ears.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Sure. 
when you take him in to have his hot spots looked at I would make sure they check his ears if he has been sensitive. He may have an ear infection. Sounds like he is having some allergies though.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Signs of ear mites is a rusty dark brown discharge in the ears plus the itch. I have never seen the actual ear mites - just the discharge. It happens mostly on long-eared dogs. We've had poodles and a peek-a-poo in the past and have experienced this quite a few times.

Could his ears just need cleaned? Maybe it is wax.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well, the actual interior of ear is clean with no sign of discharge...so just some scabby things on the inside flap of the ear...must be hot spots or allergies...but when I saw the orangey scabs I got concerned. Cash is not overly concerned with his ears, will scratch every now and then, but not more than usual... so we'll see what the doc says on wednesday... thanks for the info.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Missy,
When I got Rocky from the breeder, he had ear mites. YUK YUK YUK!

If he doesn't have black "gunky" stuff in his ears, and if he's not scraching at them, it's probably not ear mites. I'd agree with allergies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All, just wanted to let you know--- you were right. Poor Cash does have some kind of bacterial/staph infection going on but she really suspects the culprit is allergy related. So we got some special anti-bacterial shampoo for the hot spots on his body (and of course my IOD sample set came today) and an ointment for the inner flaps of his ears...his inner ear is clean as can be. But little bacterias living on the outside... aren't dogs gross? And we are going back to feeding him nothing but NV medallions and greenbeans as the RC wonder kibble and ark natural suppliments that is working miracles for Jas could be causing Cash's allergies....and no more RLH drying method...she wants him blow dried.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

case closed.  Im sure he will be feeling better in no time. ps. yes, dogs can be very gross :brushteeth:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor Cash. I hope his ear is better soon!


----------

